

New Magento Release Includes Security Patches - jay-saint
http://merch.docs.magento.com/ce/user_guide/Magento_Community_Edition_User_Guide.html#magento/release-notes-ce-1.9.2.html%3FTocPath%3DAppendices%7CRelease%2520Notes%7C_____0

======
jay-saint
For reference, previous Magento release downloads did not include critical
security patches and could easily result in new installations being quickly
compromised.

This appears to be a fairly big update fixing a number of security
vulnerabilities and a bunch of longtime bugs / sloppiness.

